# RA-2000 Audio Tone Check



## Brasidas (14 Aug 2016)

As part of a PC checklist for the RA-2000, I'm seeing a reference to checking the batteries by triggering an audio tone.

1) Select LB mode
2) Press the magneto switch to check the audio tone

What is the audio tone I'm supposed to be hearing? The ringer on the phone? Something in the earpiece of the handset?


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Aug 2016)

It should buzz in the ear piece and the red light flash to indicate it's attempting to ring.


----------

